# Need advice on T5 replacement bulbs



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I'm almost due for a replacement for my T5 bulbs for my 90G reef tank.

What would you recommend for me to get?

Are the ATI bulbs the best out there? What should I be looking for? Do they have to be the same wattage as my existing ones?

I currently have 2 white and 2 blue bulbs.

I'm planning to take advantage and get them at the boxing sale at SUM.

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

SUM does not carry ATI - just KZ. 
Nafb has ATI and last boxing day he was selling the for $20

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Sig.

What's KZ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Korallen-Zucht

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Are they good lights? As good as ATI or better?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

for your 4 bulbs combo. I will use and do not ask next question - why? That is what in my tank

2 - ATI Blue +
1 - KZ Fuii Purple
1 - KZ New generartion

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

ATI Blue+ or KZ SuperBlue, you can't go wrong with either one. I prefer ATI Blue+ but IME, it's a PITA to get ATI Blue+ when you need them. If you are just keeping softies and LPS, KZ is fine. Save the holiday traffic mayhem experience .

If you plan to get into SPS, ATI Blue+ to get all the PAR you can get out of a 4bulb T5HO lighting system. An extra 10-20 PAR value on the bottom makes a world of difference.

HTH


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I would get two kz super blues, one kz next gen, and one kz purple. Your colors will pop and the Fiji purple and next gen will both give tons of par.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

The next gen bulb is sweet 14k color. Never seen a bulb as crisp white.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Kz super blues are much nicer colour than ati blue plus. These will make your corals pop. If you like a blue tank 3 super blues and Fiji purple. Like more white one kz new gen, two super blues and one kz Fiji purple.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for your responses - what lighting schedule should I run with these new bulbs?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

no schedule. run all together for ~ 9-11 hours, but with your algae problem, I would recommend 8 hours (that is what I am doing now and everything is perfect). Select convenience time when you or family mostly at home and run it .

Mine is now from 3 - 11 PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally got a chance to upgrade my lights to 2kz bulbs (new generation + purple) + 2 geissman superblue from original bulbs that came with my aquatic life unit.

All I can say is WOW!!!!! Until, I put in the new bulbs, I didn't realize how crappy the old ones were.

I already noticed the frogspawn responding better with the new bulbs.

Thanks for all your advice and input.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I noticed the same thing when I put my new bulbs in last year, I did the New Gen and a Geissman superblue and wow!!

Now take some pics so we can see


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

for my 4 bulb fixture i use ATI's 2 blue+, aquablue special and purple plus i have my blue+ come on 1.5 hr before and 1.5hr after super and purple to mimic sunrise and set.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I noticed the same thing when I put my new bulbs in last year, I did the New Gen and a Geissman superblue and wow!!
> 
> Now take some pics so we can see


here you go Dave as you requested...

I took the picture with my iphone and it's not a very good picture.....the lights are alot brighter in real life.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the look, and the more I see bangaii's the more I think the new tank is going to have a few.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Love the look, and the more I see bangaii's the more I think the new tank is going to have a few.


Make sure you only get 2 cardinals (M+F) so that they will pair up.

I got 3 of them based on Ken's suggestion at Sum since it was very hard to tell the gender apart and since then 2 of them have paired up and they constantly chase the odd one out. I wished I could catch it and take it out so that it's not bullied constantly.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

*recommendations for a 6-bulb combo*

Hi, 
What would you recommend for a 6-bulb combo, I am switching back to T5's and I am currently thinking of getting this combo:

KZ Super Blue [Back]
KZ Fiji Purple
KZ New Gen 
KZ Super Blue
KZ Super Blue [Front]

Most of my SPS are are the back of the tank so they would be below the Fiji Purple.

I have mostly SPS in my tank, and I am more interested in color than growth. Di I need any actinics?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I like this hairy mushrooms master piece 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

sig said:


> I like this hairy mushrooms master piece


 
Is that combination crap, or is that because I re-used an existing thread? ???


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

jd81 said:


> Is that combination crap, or is that because I re-used an existing thread? ???


I am talking about corals in the Goldfish tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hehe ok 



sig said:


> I am talking about corals in the Goldfish tank


----------



## Best reef (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the price for 24" KZ blue and KZ purple from Ken Seaumarine?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Best reef said:


> What is the price for 24" KZ blue and KZ purple from Ken Seaumarine?


$30 Fiji purple. I think all KZ bulbs are the same price

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

